# Sausage Factory at the Dog House



## wittdog (Nov 8, 2006)

Well looks like my house really will be a sausage factory this weekend……I placed an order at BJ’s for a case of butts the guy said they were running like 60lbs a case…..Well the case I picked up today was 95lbs…  but at a 1.00lb compared to 1.39lb who am I to complain…The original plan was to make 30lbs of Smoked Polish Sausage, 10 lbs of breakfast maple sausage, and Q the other butts….but now…I’m open for suggestions, I can get 15lb-20lbs in the electric smoker comfortably….I’m thinking 30-45lbs of smoked Polish, 10lbs breakfast, 10lbs of Big Wheels Hot Links, 10-20 lbs of Italian or Brats….any other suggestions…I am going to give the Blueberry sausage a whirl as well...Any one have    for what kind of sausage I should make.......


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Ah, do you take internet orders?  I'll take some of that Polish sausage PWEEZE.  You have a Pay Pale account?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 8, 2006)

Knockwurst is a favorite of mine. Those that have ate em, love em.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 8, 2006)

Dat's Post the recipe please....


----------



## cflatt (Nov 8, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Ah, do you take internet orders?  I'll take some of that Polish sausage PWEEZE.  You have a Pay Pale account?



I am in for that too. Just call Finney, Ihear he invented pay pal


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 8, 2006)

This is the one I use, it's from the _Sausage-Making Cookbook_ by Jerry Predika:
3 Lbs ground beef chuck
2 Lbs ground pork butt
2 TB salt (I use kosher)
2 tsp sugar
2.5 TB white pepper
2 tsp mace
0.25 tsp ground allspice
0.5 tsp coriander 
1 TB paprika
4 cloves garlic (I grind em with the meat)
1 cup water

I grind the meat adding the seasoning as I go along. After the first grind (course plate) I add the water to the ground mixture and mix it all up. After rechilling to near frozen I run through the grinder (casings mounted on the stuffer chute) again and make the links. [/i]


----------



## wittdog (Nov 8, 2006)

95lbs of Butts



The butts are stacked 3 deep and 2 high with a third one on the last row…and a lonely brisket on top of that…time to start de boning the butts….


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 8, 2006)

If you want a good recipe you looking for Big Dave's cheesy jap sausage. 
Now I know this is good cause I tried it several times. When he says add a jap he means pickled japs which will just about come out right for a medium sized can and 20 lbs of meat. Since I aint much of a Bambi slayer my meat block for this recipe runs like this: 2 butts..5 lb chub of pre ground chuck..1 3 lb box of bacon ends and pieces. Also does not hurt it in the least to go all pork since you got all them butts on sale. 

bigwheel

>Big Dave said all this

Alrighty Uncle here ya go. We like this one a lot.

Smoked Link Sausage

Black Pepper (coarsley ground) 10 TBL
Pickling Salt 8 TBL
Dried Parsley Finely ground 2 TBL
Brown Sugar 4 TBL
Cayenne Pepper 2 tsp
Garlic Granulated 1 TBL
Salt Cure (Prague #1) 4 tsp (1 tsp per five pounds of meat)
2 pts ice water
20 lbs ground meat (9 lbs venison, 3 lbs bacon bits/trimmings, 8 lbs pork
butts)

Mix all spices in ice water until dissolved. Pour spice mixture over meat
and mix until well blended. Stuff into casings. After stuffing, let casings
hang until dry to touch.

Once casings are dry, place in smoker. Cook at 130 degrees for one hour with
minimal smoke. After 1 hour apply smoke for 1.5 hours or until casings turn
the desired mahogany color. After color is attained, reduce smoke, increase
cooker temp to 180 degrees and smoke until sausage reaches internal temp of
152 degrees. Takes 3.5 to 5 hours.

To make a cheesy/jap sausage add one jap per pound of meat & 1.25 oz sharp
chedder coursley shreeded per lb of meat.

Note: If bacon trimmings are not used it will be necessary to add more salt
to compensate. Bacon bits/trimmings can usually be found at most of the
grocery stores. And, marjoram can be used instead of the parsley but I fing
the parsley gives a more subtle flavor profile as it is not as pungent as
marjoram. Use whichever one you prefer. And we prefer to double gring the
meat giving it a finer texture instead of adding any additional binders.

Hope ya like it!

BigDave


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 8, 2006)

You got my address Dave.  Right ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

I havent seen that much butt sence my mother in law visited last month.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 8, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I havent seen that much butt sence my mother in law visited last month.



Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are, that's funny.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I havent seen that much butt sence my mother in law visited last month.



Will see what lilqer has to say after she tells grandma what pa just said!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":32yzc8dm] I havent seen that much butt sence my mother in law visited last month.



Will see what lilqer has to say after she tells grandma what pa just said!  [/quote:32yzc8dm]

Trust me Nick, Lil'qer will agree with me on this one.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 8, 2006)

Two hours and 80lbs of butts later…I left two butts to do some PP with…..



The Pens called from Cleveland and stopped a Galluccis  and I placed an order for some bulk spices…Thanks guys…
I’d watch comments like that Bill….you know what that say…if you want to see what your wife will look like in 20 years…take a look at your MIL….


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Any good devorse lawyers out there?  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 8, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Two hours and 80lbs of butts later…I left two butts to do some PP with…..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [smilie=a_hrm.gif] If I woulda known that in the beginning......  [smilie=a_damnit.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Nov 9, 2006)

3 hours grinding and the meat is all ground and ready to go into casings tomarrow....


----------



## wittdog (Nov 10, 2006)

Well we are at the Â½ way point 30lbs of Polish Sausage Stuffed, 20lbs is in the Lectric,â€¦..10lbs of Big Wheels Texus Hot Links (first impressions smelled great thought it could have used a shot of Worch..but did it Big Wheels way)â€¦Now we are cleaing up the equipment that had the sausage with the cure in itâ€¦.and I am waiting for my helpers to wake up from there napsâ€¦then I will but them back to work.
Spices all lined up and ready to go




â€œBucketâ€


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 10, 2006)

Everything looks pretty d@mn good. You'll like the hot links.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 10, 2006)

That looks awesome Dog! You must be a whiz at balloon animals.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 10, 2006)

Couple of Maple Breakfast Sausages 





The Blueberry Maple Sausage….


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks great Dave. The look on the boys faces is priceless! Such looks of determination! The tooth picks in the sausage in the smoker, is that to keep them from touching one another?


----------



## wittdog (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes it is nick..I typically don't overload the smoker like that if I can help it but today I did...when the sausages are touching you will get white spots on them..and the casings aren't as firm where they touch...because I am smoking them below 190* which I think is the temp that fat becomes a liquid..I don't have to worry about the juice leaking out...that and I used the soy protein which helps to bind the fat and meat together...
The boys had a great time today and were a big help..they made me promise that I would wait for them to get up to finish the sausage…


----------



## wittdog (Nov 10, 2006)

Sausage it’s what’s for dinner tonight…..One brat, one and a bit hotlink, 2 Polish….


----------



## john pen (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks good..Ill be there in the am ...


----------



## wittdog (Nov 10, 2006)

One happy Bufordâ€¦.



Plate of Foodâ€¦



Close Upâ€¦..The Polish Sausage is on the left the Braut on the 


The Boys felt the need to arrange their plates and wanted me to take picsâ€¦..






This sausage was cooked at BBQ temp..tomarrow I will post the pics of the ones I â€œcoolâ€


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Dog everything looks great!
Looks like the boys were having fun!


P.S. Address to follow


----------



## Unity (Nov 10, 2006)

Fantastic job! This is something the boys will look back on forever, helpin' Dad make sausage. That's fantastic too.   

--John  8) 
(I expect they'll turn into good cooks.   )


----------



## wittdog (Nov 10, 2006)

First batch out of the smokehouse..I'll do the other batch tomarrow....


 
These were "cool" smoked at temps below BBQ temps 165*..notice the color difference


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 10, 2006)

That looks very tasty!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 10, 2006)

lil horseyradish and mustard on mine puhlease!
Looks awesome!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 11, 2006)

I used the magic dust this weekend http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=6584&start=15 in my electric smokehouse.  I mixed about 3 TBLS in with my regular cheery wood sawdust. I had no issues with the temp going hotter. I was a bit concerned when I open up the bag of magic dust…..I was worried that because it was so fragrant that it would overpower the finished product. Instead it brought to the forefront the subtle flavor of what type of wood was being used..rather than just being able to taste and smell the smoke flavor the type of wood that was being used was more recognizable


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice looking sausage Dave!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2006)

Good job Witt.  That was a bunch of sausage. Think the biggest batch I ever tangled with is 40 lbs.  That was an all day booty kicker and that dont even count the smoking which happened the next day. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Nov 11, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Good job Witt.  That was a bunch of sausage. Think the biggest batch I ever tangled with is 40 lbs.  That was an all day booty kicker and that dont even count the smoking which happened the next day.
> 
> bigwheel


Thanks BW...I've found that when doing bigger batches its easier to break up the work over a couple of days...the first day I deboned and chunked the butts, the second I ground it, and on the third day we stuffed and smoked...I love that "bucket syle" stuffer we had the 30lbs of Polish stuffed in close to an hour.....
Do you want to post your lonely yankee braut recipe? Or should I..That's a good in....


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2006)

Well glad you liked the Brats. Be glad for you to post the recipe if you like. Prob take me a week to find it Those was sorta custom designed for a fella I work with from Southern Illinois.  They also passed muster from another pal from Michigan.  They both claim it make you chunk rocks at whut passed for Brats in their home territory.  Course I think most of them was raised on Johnsonvilles which I cant think of any sausage which tastes much worse than them thangs. Opps..yes there is. Earl Campbell Hotlinks.  Now them thangs is flat nasty. 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 11, 2006)

MmmmMMM! Makes me fart just thinking about it.


----------



## john pen (Nov 13, 2006)

Had the opportunity to sample some of Witt and Sons fine sausage on Saturday and finally saw the differance between a hot smoke and a cold smoke. The cold smoke definetly had a richer tast and different texture than the hot smoked !


----------



## wittdog (Nov 16, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Wittdog,
> 
> Your gonna have to get faster than that....        we stuff about 75-100lb. per hour.  And thats with an old enterprise stuffer, something like what you have but much older.  Keep up the good work, your making me crazy with all of this sausage stuff.  I am so ready to butcher!!


Is that with the kids helping and cutting the casings to lenght for the lectric....It's like nick says no pics no cook...get to making some sausage..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 16, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> ....
> Remind me to tell you about my new cold smoker I am building.  When I get internet access next week.



There... I emailed you one free internet. NOW TELL US !


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 16, 2006)

Well I am humbly presenting myself for scrutiny here..but my fancy grinder do not forcefully expell meat when you want to grind it twice. Now you want to drop down some butt chunks it gobbles it up and spits it out..but say if you want to double grind on the same plate size..about the only forceful outward action must be the hand in charge of the stomper and whut do manage to come out looks like Gerber baby food.  Now this old feller and Hobart parts guy from Joisey and currently in Oregon say I got sloppy tolerances on my made in China auger.  Is this the problem? If it aint whut is? Whut is the cure?  I want to eventually learn how to stuff with this crazy thing.  My current plan is grind it up once on a 1/2 in plate then move down to the middle plate for the grind stuff.  This is how the yankee say to do it. Do yall reckon this might work. Thanks. I already bought the 1/2 plate if this might how some impact on the decision making process.  Thanks.  I dont think he had a spacer plate for it or else he did not know whut it was.  

bigwheel


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 16, 2006)

Now I don't have one of those fancy electric grinders (wish I had one), just an old Porkert. No problem doing the double grind on course, but if I use the fine plate, darn thing will clog up before I get 1/2 pound ground and it looks like mushed nightcrawlers. And this on the first grind. Go figure.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm thinking that going from a 1/2 in to a smaller plate might help some....it might be the sloppy tolerance or it might be that the kitchen Aid grinder you are using is underpowered for grinding twice....does it sound like the motor is bogging down? Or it might be that the meat is getting warm after the first grind? Wish I could be more help....


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 17, 2006)

Well this aint no KA its the 1 hp smoking mama from Northern Tools. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Nov 17, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well this aint no KA its the 1 hp smoking mama from Northern Tools.
> 
> bigwheel


I'm sorry I was under the impression you were using a KA for an earlier post of yours..


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 18, 2006)

Well prob the cornfusion arises cuz one Christimas when I axed Santa for a near commercial type grinder (even tole her to buy it at Allied Kenco and described it down to the 800 buck price tag..TorRey model or similar) when some slick talking handsome salesman at Service Merchandise convince her the KA Mixer the answer to all of lifes problemos. Sausage for me Mereingue for her blah blah.  Aint nothing on it never worked right cept the mereingue part.  I used it for a while then give it away. The sausage making part and all the other attachments that didnt work I mean.  Not the mereingue making apparatus. I still have to drag it down at the holidays to make a few pies.  Whew..that thang weighs a ton. 

bigwheel


----------

